# I am an emerging artist, working with Oil Paints.



## santookri

Hello all forum members,

Would like to say a warm hello as today is my first day here. It is nice to see fellow artists here and get right feedback to and fro between us. I will be introducing my art work now and will post my work time to time. I am passionate towards painting and I am in process of building my painting abilities day by day. So, I would like to introduce myself as emerging artist at this time. I work with oils. Please see some of my work here:






































*And I have a facebook page where you can see more of my art work and I will update time to time: 
http://www.facebook.com/KomarajuSanthosh**

Please be generous to like my FB page so that you can get updates as I go, if you are interested. Please bless me! I need you guys support!* 
Also, paintings on my blog: 
http://www.santhosh-vilak.blogspot.com/search/label/Paintings


----------



## LEJprints

*Oil Painting*

I think you are really getting there however I think there is room for improvement (no offense just friendly criticism ok) You have the potential to be really good, I think your perspective and proportions are good. Check out allen kingwell on you tube he is really fantastic he does ocean paintings, there is a lot of good painting tutorial stuff on you tube. The techniques I have used in my own work has come a lot from learning on youtube. Like I said im not saying this to be mean, I want you to help you. If you would like to view my work at www.wix.com/lejprints/ljames I hope this helps you in your endeavors in your painting good luck and God bless.


----------



## santookri

LEJprints - Thanks for your comments. I would like to hear such suggestions/comments from fellow artists! No problem at all. That's the primary reason of sharing my art here. I will check out the videos on youtube as mentioned. Also, I looked at your art work and yeah it so awesome. Your paintings are vibrant and has rich colors. Keep up the good work! I have recently started an abstract art on motherhood concept. If you are interested you can check them on my facebook page: 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.533619193334668.128596.487605334602721&type=3

Cheers


----------



## LEJprints

I also have some interesting products on my blog as well if your interested one is on how to draw that you might find useful http://t1o2k3a4a.wix.com/blog


----------



## PencilMeIn

Welcome to the forum, santookri! You have an illustrative style that I really like. Keep it up!


----------



## danieledmondson

Hey Santookri, looking good there. Keep up the good work.


----------



## George924

*composition*

Santoo, your work is diversified in what I have seen...The top piece looks very folk artsy while the others are done in a realistic style. Not that the folk art is bad, actually there is a great market for that type of art and looks really great. The bottom three have some design and layout issues, such as they are centered and lack movement within the piece, except for the water and the moon piece the rules of thirds worked out nicely for the moon being positioned where it is but the splitting of the canvas through the middle where the horizon line is should have been either lowered or higher onto the canvas, I'm thinking lowered an inch or two would have been a much stronger composition, along with the water at the horizon maybe be darker in the atmosphere...one other little thing about light and reflection on water, the light source should be directly above the highlighted reflection...your moon is a bit to far left. Here is an example of what I am talking about, it is not perfect as I did not spend a lot of time on it...I guess what really bothered me about the moon piece was no depth of tone although it is a very strong piece as you have it, the piece just did not move me to set and look at it, let me explore the piece.










Regardless of what stage you are in as an artist, an artist must always be willing to learn and grow, one of the reasons I am here at artistforum.com is to be inspired by all of the great artists that are here and to share what I have learned to hopefully give an inspiring nudge to those who seek out growth.

Also, I have studied the carder method of oil painting for the last year and Mark has given me more information than I could have ever wanted for oil painting here is his new site... http://www.drawmixpaint.com/ the original site is http://www.thecardermethod.com/ the new site is a lot of free tutorials that I paid money for but are the same principles...


----------



## santookri

Thank you George for your valuable comments on my art work. I would definitely would visit the links you provided. Thanks for your help! I will post some of my latest works soon. I started doing some abstract work recently and loving it. I believe you liked my FB page and so you are free to look on it, if you are interested!


----------



## santookri

PencilMeIn said:


> Welcome to the forum, santookri! You have an illustrative style that I really like. Keep it up!


Thank you PencilMeIn for your comments!


----------



## santookri

danieledmondson said:


> Hey Santookri, looking good there. Keep up the good work.


Thank you Daniel!


----------



## Bailyg1234

I have to agree but you may need a little work.(No offense I am a young artist ,but I just have been painting for a long time. Oils is very fun to work with so just keep going! Your ocean is very pretty and I would try and see if there is art lessons at a recreational center close to you if you have the time. I am new here too and I hope you still paint if you like it! Thx for the photos!


----------



## santookri

Thank you for your valuable comments Bailyg1234!

Yes, I consider myself as upcoming and willing to learn more towards oil painting. This year, I am planning to do more of landscape art and currently watching some youtube videos form some renowned landscape artists for some prep work. I hope I will do some decent job in here. I will post once I do some of them. Also, I did some abstract art on motherhood concept (as an experiment at this time to see how I can do this) and I shared that in a separate thread here on this forum. Feel free to look at below thread and appreciate your comments. Cheers!

http://www.artistforum.com/oil-painting/one-my-recent-abstract-work-1129/


----------

